# Nike's Latest Boot



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

The Nike LunarENDOR Quickstrike

Wow. Just wow. Really? Why does everyone want to put LED's on everything?

Light up the night with the Nike LunarENDOR Quick Strike boot - Snowboard Magazine

:blink:


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Nike really needs to start making boots for conventional people who won't spend $400 for a pair of boots


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

big win for all who carry wristrockets on the chair when nightskiing


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

If i ever see someone wearing these i may or may not follow them around and harass them all day


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Those boots actually look pretty sick if you take the lights out. Wouldn't your pants/bindings cover up most of the light anyways?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

RightCoastShred said:


> Nike really needs to GTFO of snowboarding


FTFY :thumbsup:


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Nike really does need to gtfo out of snowboarding.

I've demoed a few pairs and they were complete shit. Pretty sure they use cardboard in some of their boots? I may be wrong, who knows. But still.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bparmz said:


> Nike really does need to gtfo out of snowboarding.
> 
> I've demoed a few pairs and they were complete shit. Pretty sure they use cardboard in some of their boots? I may be wrong, who knows. But still.


Well, at least they know their target customer. The guy who will probably only ride 3-4 times a year and wouldn't know whether or not a snowboard boot is actually good. He's just buying it because it says Nike and that's dope yo! Probably decked out in Technine too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I already bought 3 pairs.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I absolutely love my Vapens and Zoom Ites. All day comfort and never have to adjust them. Durable too.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

It's not that Nike makes shit product (they don't. I have ridden Nike boots and my zoom force 1's were pretty good to be honest) but everyone immediately assumes it's the best thing ever based on the fact that it's Nike alone.
Nike makes good product but some companies make GREAT product.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Do I admit I ride last year's quickstrikes? ..... No. I dont.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I think they are outrageous, goofy and over the top. That said, If I had a spare 400 bucks I'd rock em. Who the fuck cares what anyone else thinks as long as you like em. As long as you don't think LED's make you ride better, fuck it.


----------



## HughJayness (Nov 1, 2013)

I've ridden Ride, Burton, K2, and Nike boots. The Nikes I have now (vapen) are by far the most comfortable and durable out of the brands.

*Note* All were around $200 boots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't wait to get a chance to cut these in half with a chainsaw to see what's inside them.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Can't wait to get a chance to cut these in half with a chainsaw to see what's inside them.


Really? That seems like a waste.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Really? That seems like a waste.


BA will get them for free to test them. I look forward to it!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

they're targeting all those kids who grew up with light-up keds

nike does do one thing right: movies...i enjoy seeing that shit like NeverNot, for the riding, i could care less whose boots they have on


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Couldn't care less about the LED's, that might stop me from buying the boot. But I am really curious about the flywire inner lacing system.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

completely agree. Check out my mini-rant about them from this morning


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Looks like Nike has been drinking the same kool-aid as the LED Snowboard guy.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone has to be hipsters and hate on Nike haha they make great boots, the best I've ever had and I've had many boots in the years i've been boarding haha


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Weasley said:


> I don't understand why everyone has to be hipsters and hate on Nike haha they make great boots, the best I've ever had and I've had many boots in the years i've been boarding haha


I'm not hating on Nike boots and neither are a lot of people in the thread with the exception of a couple guys.

We're hating on adding stupid glowy lights to a boot and it has nothing to do with it being Nike or not. I actually like some Nike gear and I'm actually intending to test out their outerwear line this season, but adding glowy lights to snowboard boots is stupid no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

no i understand why people wouldnt like the glow on the boots but it's whenever i see nike boots brought up there's always those few people who just hate on them and act like anyone who wears them are posers haha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

As I said in another thread, lights but no rollers? Fucking bullshit.

If I pay 400 bucks and I get a swoosh light, I want fucking rollerboots.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

They look pretty gimmicky imo. I think they were on the right track with the clean style of the Vapens, but Nike isn't my thing.

I'm newer to following the snowboard "scene", but I have skated for many years. Is there the same feelings that Nike isn't a "core" company in the snowboard market by (some of) the guys who have been around for awhile?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Banana12 said:


> I'm newer to following the snowboard "scene", but I have skated for many years. Is there the same feelings that Nike isn't a "core" company in the snowboard market by (some of) the guys who have been around for awhile?


this^^^^^ thats pretty much the mentality. If other boot companies have built a reputation for a returning customer they should be fine

I like to dabble with new things. and am willing to try. (Like the Now bindings.) just needs to grab my atttention. 

you know what grabs attention? flashing LED swoosh going down the hill
congrats are a sliding advertisment.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I will just throw this out there. 

I ride Nike boots. I will buy a pair of lunarendors. 

Why do I ride Nike? They fit my feet. If Burton boots fit my feet well, I would ride them. If it was Northwave, or Celcius, I would ride them......

I have been on Nike boots for 2 full years. I got about 75 days out of my first pair of Kaijus, and have maybe 35 on my Kaiju quickstrikes. When they wear out, Lunarendors.

Get off the bandwagon kids.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, at least they know their target customer. The guy who will probably only ride 3-4 times a year and wouldn't know whether or not a snowboard boot is actually good. He's just buying it because it says Nike and that's dope yo! Probably decked out in Technine too.


I don't get Technine. Who buys their shit? They're still in business. I kind of like a few of their riders (Chris Bradshaw is pretty sick) but I never even see their shit for sale, anywhere.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I don't get Technine. Who buys their shit? They're still in business. I kind of like a few of their riders (Chris Bradshaw is pretty sick) but I never even see their shit for sale, anywhere.


No clue. A lot of the snow gangsters at Keystone and the like rock Technine - or at least they did 3 years ago the last time I was actually at Keystone. I just don't get the whole snow gangster scene. I'm not into the type of riding Technine focuses on with their team, but I gotta admit that Lucas Magoon kid can fucking ride. But if I ever ran into that guy, I'm pretty sure one of us would catch an ass whooping because he seems like a complete fucking douchebag.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> But if I ever ran into that guy, I'm pretty sure one of us would catch an ass whooping because he seems like a complete fucking douchebag.


What makes you say that?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> What makes you say that?


Lucas Magoon: Technine x Zumiez - YouTube

Maybe it's just me, but that guy just screams of someone trying too hard who would benefit greatly from a good face punching. Hell, maybe he's actually the nicest dude on the planet. :dunno:


----------

